
Ask HN: Business Intelligence tools to integrate into website - BLP4YC
Hi,<p>I want to develop a web-based &#x27;business intelligence&#x27; app to analyze and visualize data. CB Insights (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cbinsights.com) comes very close to it. Some features are: visualize company information, add companies to a watch-list, send alerts etc.<p>For starters, I am looking for an efficient way to visualize time series, but I cannot find anything that seems to work for large amounts of data (up to one billion rows). At my company we have a data warehouse, with a star schema on top and Cognos, Pentaho etc. visualize the data.<p>Is there something similar for the web?<p>So far I have tried:
* Django and Superset (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;superset.incubator.apache.org&#x2F;): this works great but then my Superset-visualization is decoupled from Django and I cannot do anything with the data I visualize.
* Django and Cubes-Framework (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cubes.readthedocs.io&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;#):  This looks like a great solution but it is not fast (loading the same data in Superset, for instance, is instant, whereas it takes around ten seconds in Cubes)<p>What are some standard solutions for such applications?<p>Thanks!
======
jonathanco
Have you looked at using elastic search with the accompanying logstash for
ingestion and kibana for visualisation?

